# Mesquite Tx - #15415003, Adult Male B&T



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Apparently the guy who pulled them in Mesquite Died and these two fellers are just sitting there. They have the first one as a mix but he looks like a pure bred-maybe 11 months old. There is also and older guy that has been picked up by his owner yet. If anyone in the Texas Area knows group they could flag to get these guys it'd be great. i could pull them, given that I'm close by. 

Jelpy 


The City of Mesquite - Mesquite Animal Shelter & Adoption Center

The City of Mesquite - Mesquite Animal Shelter & Adoption Center


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

*Animal ID*15415003 *Species*Dog *Breed*German Shepherd/Purebred *Age**Sex*Male *Size*Large *Color*Tan/Black *Spayed/Neutered *Yes*Declawed *No *Housetrained*Unknown


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I only found one. Jelpy, you know the rules for this forum, please post accordingly.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-posting-city-state-id-name-sex-age-more.html


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

whoops. Sorry. Actually I never posted a doggie rescue thing so I never looked up the rules. apologies. 

Jelpy


----------

